# Add me in messenger



## mikasa_90

Hello

How are you forum?

Can you tell me this sentence?

Mersi


----------



## mrobles61

It means that you can add that person to your Microsoft Messanger contacts list (or equivalent Instant Messaging Program, like Yahoo IM).


----------



## mikasa_90

Yes but I want a relative translation in Romanian


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Ah, I didn't understand what you meant either... silly me. 

"Adaugă-mă pe [lista de] Messenger" could be a way to say it.



... I just asked my 15 year-old sister and she said that they usually say "dă-mi add pe mess." I think that would be understood easily, but it's hardly Romanian.


----------



## mikasa_90

Yes it is better your sister version couse I heard it on chat

But I thank you for the grammar form

Ciao a presto


----------



## mrobles61

mikasa_90 said:


> Yes but I want a relative translation in Romanian



LOL. sorry.


----------



## decorator

lol roughly translated, means: add me on messenger


----------

